# Bead Sprites by Laurina



## Laurina (Dec 11, 2013)

Bought a ton of perler beads for my niece one day, she lost interest, so now I just do them when I'm bored. Had an Instagram started for display, but didn't want to keep up with two of them, so I guess I'll display them here.



Spoiler:  Animal Crossing






















Spoiler:  Pokemon: #001 - #009















































Spoiler: Pokemon: #010 - #015


































Spoiler: Marvel: Ironman













Spoiler: My Neighbor Totoro





















Spoiler: Dragon Ball Z

























Spoiler:  Mario











*INCOMPLETE/WILL NOT BE FUSING TOGETHER*
|Cookie Monster|Black Mage|​


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 11, 2013)

I love them all  Especially the totoro ones <3

(and at first I read BREAD sprites....lol)


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 11, 2013)

These are so amazing!! I love how creative you are, it's very inspiring. <333


----------



## Laurina (Dec 11, 2013)

JeanGiraffe said:


> These are so amazing!! I love how creative you are, it's very inspiring. <333


Thank you love♡ I appreciate it c':



gnoixaim said:


> I love them all  Especially the totoro ones <3
> 
> (and at first I read BREAD sprites....lol)


And thank you! Totoro ones are my favorite too! Bread sprites?! hahaha, sorry to disappoint if that's what you were expecting.


Spoiler: hope this makes up for it though c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 11, 2013)

Aww these are so cool! Love the bulbasaurs and totoros <33


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

are you planning  to sell these? xD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 11, 2013)

Damn those are amazing


----------



## Laurina (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you Lynn and Karla c: I was going to make one of Cookie Monster to thank you, but I'm low on blues. 



EverlastingJulia said:


> are you planning  to sell these? xD


It's always on my mind, but I haven't sold any. People say I should or they ask me if they can buy some, but I end up giving them away for free. Maybe some day? 

*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~









*​


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 11, 2013)

My mind is blown. I did some of these before at a summer camp, but they're atrocious compared to this.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 11, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> Thank you Lynn and Karla c: I was going to make one of Cookie Monster to thank you, but I'm low on blues.



If you have greens, Kermit works too


----------



## beffa (Dec 11, 2013)

Woooooow! I wish I was good at something.


----------



## Miss Renee (Dec 13, 2013)

I have always wanted to start making these. Yours look wonderful!


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 13, 2013)

OMG VEGETA AND TRUNKS
OMG 
/dies from fangirling

So good!


----------



## Laurina (Dec 13, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Damn those are amazing


No to Kermit, because I used to have nightmares about him when I was a kid :/







Spoiler: Nice worlds from nice people c:






FireNinja1 said:


> My mind is blown. I did some of these before at a summer camp, but they're atrocious compared to this.





beffa said:


> Woooooow! I wish I was good at something.





Miss Renee said:


> I have always wanted to start making these. Yours look wonderful!





ZanessaGaily said:


> OMG VEGETA AND TRUNKS
> OMG
> /dies from fangirling
> 
> So good!





Thank you all so much♡ FireNinja, I'm sure yours were just as good! Awh, Beffa, you're probably good at 304972034732094723 things I wish I was good at.  Miss Renee, you should try them out! They're pretty relaxing and entertaining. ZannessaGaily, glad to know there's another fan out there c':

*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~











*​


----------



## Laurina (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Mary (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh. My. Gosh.


----------



## kookey (Dec 14, 2013)

These are SUPER nice.  Can you make some AC ones? DDD


----------



## Laurina (Dec 15, 2013)

Hopefully that's a compliment Mary c: Thank you!



kookey said:


> These are SUPER nice.  Can you make some AC ones? DDD


*Thank you Kookey c: As of right now, I started one of K.K. Slider a week or so ago. Hopefully I'll find some motivation to complete it. Villagers and characters I need to make up my own patterns since I haven't been able to find any. I'm sure I'll find a way, but again I'd need to find motivation since making sprites, even with patterns, take up quite a bit of time.*

*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



*​


----------



## Mary (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah. They're amazing.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 15, 2013)

OMG FRIEZA 
*kamehameee*


----------



## Laurina (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry, haven't made anything new recently since it's been a busy week or two! Well... this was a work in process before Christmas. I was going to get back to it no, and then I see that beast sneaking into my room and stepping on it :'c I don't have the patience to double check the work. Might just start over with something new.

*Final Fantasy; Black Mage.*


----------



## Laurina (Jan 4, 2014)

*Super Buu; Gohan absorbed.*


----------



## Laurina (Jan 23, 2015)

I had a day off and decided to get back into beading. It's been a long time and I've forgotten how relaxing it makes me feel. With work, friends, and video games occupying my life so much these days, spending these last few hours messing around with perler beads have taken quite a bit of stress off me! So, I've decided to do it more often with downtime I have while watching Netflix or watching streams. Hopefully I can keep up and this thread up to date.

*Yoshi*





*Jingle*





*Reese*





*Cyrus*


----------



## rosabelle (Jan 23, 2015)

omg these are amazing! *u* Reese and Cyrus look adorable :3


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 23, 2015)

These are super neat! All of them are totally adorable^^
You should totally open an etsy account and sell these, they would be so awesome to have as necklaces or something else.


----------



## classically.trained (Jan 24, 2015)

Man I've never seen perler bead creations done on this scale! That's such a big template lol. They look great! I'm assuming you're coming up with the patterns yourself? The iron man one is amazing and the totoro ones are adorable. I agree with snow blizzard, you could open an etsy account! The cool thing about these is that though they're original, they're also replicatable. You can make one for yourself and then reuse the pattern over and over to sell or give away your creations! Cool work!


----------



## Laurina (Jan 24, 2015)

rosabelle said:


> omg these are amazing! *u* Reese and Cyrus look adorable :3


Thank you sweetheart! They turned out so much more adorable than I thought they would! Happy with it.



snowblizzard24 said:


> These are super neat! All of them are totally adorable^^
> You should totally open an etsy account and sell these, they would be so awesome to have as necklaces or something else.





acaddict1 said:


> Man I've never seen perler bead creations done on this scale! That's such a big template lol. They look great! I'm assuming you're coming up with the patterns yourself? The iron man one is amazing and the totoro ones are adorable. I agree with snow blizzard, you could open an etsy account! The cool thing about these is that though they're original, they're also replicatable. You can make one for yourself and then reuse the pattern over and over to sell or give away your creations! Cool work!


Thank you!! I appreciate you saying so! I've thought a lot about opening an Etsy account and have had several people say I should, but I just have the problem of losing interest or wanting to try out new patterns and whatnot. As of right now, I've been giving them away or giving them for little gifts. People seem to really like them. I find a lot of my patterns on Pintrest since I don't pattern maker anymore. Not sure what happened to the program, it just disappeared one day :c But Pintrest has a ton of them and sometimes I tweak the pattern or change up the colors. I also work at a craft store so there's many different template shapes I need to try out on and start creating my own.

Currently working on a few right now. I finished a Leif one, I just need to iron it. I'll make on of Isabelle. And maybe a couple villagers. I might make a League of Legends since I've been streaming LSC. I'll show you what I come up with soon! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 24, 2015)

They'd be alot better if they weren't copied from other sources (AKA Yoshi being a direct copy from in-game sprites) but that's just me.

Or are any of them original?


----------



## unintentional (Jan 24, 2015)

I wish I could do stuff like that ;u;

But my hand shakes and I get too mad haha!


----------

